# Config for a always on PC



## bornik (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello All,

I want to build a desktop computer for web surfing and downloading various thing from web.
I want it to be always on with exception of power disruption.
Can you people suggest any thing for this requirement?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 2, 2010)

For PC to be always on *make sure* it has a good PSU(like Corsair) n good cabinet!!

BTW wats ur budget?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 2, 2010)

Your budget please.


----------



## bornik (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a budget of 20k for CPU


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 2, 2010)

AMD Athlon II X2 250 @ 3200
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4500
Kingston 2GB DDR3 Value RAM @ 1750
Corsair CX400W @ 2700
CoolerMaster Elite 310 @ 1500
WD Caviar Green 1TB @ 2850

TOTAL @ 16500


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 2, 2010)

^^Seriously where do u get the RAM at tht cost??

*Ishu*'s suggestion is good!But if u want u can go for X3 435 for 3.6k!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 2, 2010)

Like I said on that previous thread, "The Hardwareprice list" in "Hardware QnA".
Doesn't matter for the OP as the build is less than his budget anyway.

I would have suggested the X3 but as this going to be on 24/7, electricity bills play a aprt here. Also X2 250 is good enough for web/p2p

HERE a link for Kingston ram @1750


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 2, 2010)

@Ishu, nice config. but i'll too suggest changing the processor to Athlon II X3. even if he not able find the above mentioned motherboard, he can make the adjustment without crossing his budget.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 2, 2010)

If I was in OP's place I would have bought a router with a usb port and option to do torrent/http download and pair it with an external hard drive and use a general low powered sempron/celeron pc for basic surfing. A little bit expensive but you're saving power when you really don't need a pc.

And I wouldn't really invest in motherboards with no sinks on the mosfet if you are planning to do so otherwise.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 2, 2010)

@*Ishu* : X3 for jus in case he wants to do somethin else!!
But nice point - " elec bill"!!
n I didn't know abt deltapage website!!I checked others like techshop,itwares,smc n the cheapest I could find was G-Skill for 2.3k(single stick) n Corsair 2*2GB for 4.1k!!Now I can refer ppl to hv a look at tht site!!Thanks!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 2, 2010)

Well yeah, he can get a X3 435.
10% more performance with 10% more bill. Depends on him really.


----------



## simarpal_sahni (Nov 2, 2010)

You can also go for configuration suggested to me at my thread. its an nice config suggested there and even i like to keep my pc 24*7 on 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/133531-please-suggest-config-upto-14k.html


----------



## pegasus (Nov 3, 2010)

The following config should be fast enough for your tasks and low cost and low power consumption.
Sempron 140 - 1.7K approx (single core but fast, cheap, low TDP)
ASUS M4A78LT-M LE - 2.9K approx iirc
(Socket AM3, HyperTransport 3.0, 760G, DVI port, EPU for power saving, 6x SATA ports, Anti-Surge protection, Express gate, ...)
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
2GB DDR3 1333MHz RAM, Corsair- 2K approx
Seagate 1TB HDD- 2.8K approx
FSP SAGAII 350 - 1.5K approx
CM Elite 310 case - 1.6K approx
keyboard+mouse - 0.5K approx
APC 600VA UPS - 1.8K approx
20" LCD- 6.5K approx
Total- approx 21.4K (approx 14.9K without LCD)
You may reduce the cost a bit by getting a 17" or 18.5"/19" LCD- if you need a LCD monitor within 20K too.
To get a rough idea on prices- *www.deltapage.com/list/index.html


----------



## Cilus (Nov 3, 2010)

pegasus, your suggestion is very good if power saving is the only concern. But now a days when most of the applications are multithreaded, even the web applications, flash applications, a dual core is much more advisable. I think X3 is not required but X2 is a must have thing.

Reason is if you wanna do anything else apart from surfing, say using Word 2007, HD movie watching, running flash applications, a dual corre processor will add significant performance boost. Even web browsers like IE 8 and Firefox 3.6 are multi-Core aware.

So OP may drop the idea for Athlon II X3, but a Athlon II X2 is I think should be minimum requirement.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 3, 2010)

^^..Well if OP can accomodate the X3 in his budget then lets leave the option to him!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 3, 2010)

Isn't unlocking cores in X2 and X3 still in??


----------



## bornik (Nov 3, 2010)

@Ishu Gupta: Thanks for your suggestion 
And thanks all others who took out there time and answer

@pegasus your configaration is also good but if I have choice I would go for a Dual Core processor rather than sempron and when I am spending around 20k behind it. But saving electricity is also concern for all of. thanks for your suggestion.

I heard some rumour that AMD processors heat up more compare to intel one and have less life period. Is there any truth in this?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 3, 2010)

bornik said:


> @Ishu Gupta: Thanks for your suggestion


No probs mate 



bornik said:


> I heard some rumour that AMD processors heat up more compare to intel one and have less life period. Is there any truth in this?


This is completely false. Many people on ThinkDigit forums use AMD and its all cool


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 3, 2010)

bornik said:


> I heard some rumour that AMD processors heat up more compare to intel one and have less life period. Is there any truth in this?



old Myth. only followed by Intel fanboys & retailers with limited knowledge.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 3, 2010)

^^must hv had heard it from some local retailer I guess!!


----------



## pegasus (Nov 3, 2010)

Cilus said:


> pegasus, your suggestion is very good if power saving is the only concern. But now a days when most of the applications are multithreaded, even the web applications, flash applications, a dual core is much more advisable. I think X3 is not required but X2 is a must have thing.
> 
> Reason is if you wanna do anything else apart from surfing, say using Word 2007, HD movie watching, running flash applications, a dual corre processor will add significant performance boost. Even web browsers like IE 8 and Firefox 3.6 are multi-Core aware.
> 
> So OP may drop the idea for Athlon II X3, but a Athlon II X2 is I think should be minimum requirement.





bornik said:


> @pegasus your configaration is also good but if I have choice I would go for a Dual Core processor rather than sempron and when I am spending around 20k behind it. But saving electricity is also concern for all of. thanks for your suggestion.


Yes- i too agree X2 is a good choice- X3 honestly is overkill for such a rig though i believe 'overkill' is non-existent if enough finances are existent. 
I felt OP wanted to do more of downloading and some casual web browsing- more like a secondary download+browsing rig.
Sempron 140 is pretty good for the price i feel.
bornik will have to make a few adjustments to fit in that X2.
I have tried to included LCD (20" for better experience) and good UPS in the budget though i am not sure if he wants those and within 20K too.
I have not suggested any cheapo cabbinet and CM Elite 310 for this rig as i felt a 24x7 rig should have some decent ventilation (120MM fan at rear for exhaust and front intake fan for cooling HDD/s)

p.s. do the present batches of Sempron 140 unlock?


----------



## bornik (Nov 9, 2010)

I just read about Plug Computers like GuruPlug or PogoPlug.
Does anyone in this forum have used these products.
Any review will be helpful for me.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 9, 2010)

I will suggest i3 540 as its power consumption is lower than any athlon.

Intel Core i3 540 @ 5.1k 
Gigabyte GA-H55M-S2 @ 3.6k
G.skill 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 2.3k
WD 1TB Green @ 3k
Corsair CX400W @ 2.7k
CM Elite 430 @ 2.6k
CM 120mm Fan @ 0.5k

Total - 19.8k

also get a better ventilated cabby (with fan) and extra fan for better airflow to keep the system cool.


----------



## ramzsys (Nov 15, 2010)

Get an Sempron or a mobile processor or the Intel Atom. A board with inbuilt GPU. Single RAM. 5400 rpm HDD(are there any?) 

For all day running and net oriented desktop, there is nothing other than the ATOM.


----------



## lastdefenda (Nov 15, 2010)

. Stop using too much jdownloader @bornik says shameek.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

^^even I use jd/ler all d time whenever I'm at home!!


----------



## lastdefenda (Nov 15, 2010)

Jokes apart look at the crosair cpu liquid cooling. Its fille with liquid don't have do it separately . Go for amd coz atoms are rebranded cpu .


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

Can u give d model no. of Corsair liquid coolin?


----------



## papul1993 (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont think the RAM needs to be 2GB. 1 GB is more than enough for downloading stuff and web browsing. But get more than 1TB of hard drive space coz its a download rig.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

^^ on d storage point.For a d/l rig storage capacity takes d priority.I bot a new 1TB HDD a month after takin d net connection.


----------



## lastdefenda (Nov 16, 2010)

Corsair-Cooling-Hydro-Series-H50-CPU-Cooler


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 16, 2010)

how much??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 16, 2010)

4 to 4.5k.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 16, 2010)

Jeezus Christ!!!:flu-surprised8:...


----------

